# Pushmail



## xy16644 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello All

I currently run FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE and the latest version of Postfix with Courier IMAP.

What I would like to find out is, is it possible for me to setup a "pushmail" kind of solution on my server so that I can receive email on my Android Smartphone from my mailbox on the FreeBSD/Postfix server?

I know many clients I support have an Exchange server and if you have a compatible phone you can add your OWA address to the Active Sync settings in your phone and sync your phone with your Exchange mail box...is this possible with FreeBSD? I use this feature on my Android phone everyday for my work email address and it is fantastic (we run Exchange 2007 at work). Is there something similar for FreeBSD and Postfix?

Thanks! :stud


----------



## aragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes.  I don't know about Courier IMAP, but mail/dovecot supports IMAP's IDLE command, and it works extremely well with K9 Mail on Android and Thunderbird on PC (all I use).


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well aragon, I have to say...THANK YOU! I have been trying to figure this pushmail thing out for ages now and you helped me solve it in minutes! 

I basically installed that K9 mail application on my Android phone and allowed ports 587 (secure SMTP) and 993 (secure IMAP) through my router and made sure the ports were allowed through in my pf config on the FreeBSD server. I then added the account successfully (in K9) and was able to send/receive emails in minutes!! The only problem I encountered when adding the account to K9 mail was that it moaned about my SSL certificate which was odd as its a proper trusted cert. Anyway I allowed it to continue and it works great now.

Thank you so much. This topic has often made me wonder and now I can confidently tell people I have pushmail setup (and working) perfectly on a FreeBSD system.


----------



## aragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome, and enjoy!  I love showing it off to all the exchange and blackberry fanboys.   I don't think their pushmail is as fast as this...


----------

